
Is Serverless Computing Just ETL with a Makeover? - osipov
https://medium.com/@osipov/composable-architecture-patterns-for-serverless-computing-applications-part-4-ca363f2581ab#.c5w4tvfp4
======
collyw
Most "new" is just a rehash of old ideas.

~~~
forgottenpass
Unfortunately nobody wants to sell their product as "Evolution on an old
product with X, Y and Z."

It would be better at conveying to potential customers _what_ the product is,
and _why_ they might want it. But it's also a downside because the customer
will be well-informed enough not to throw money at it until they realize the
product isn't magic.

